# Electronic Calls



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

is it legal to use electronic calls for elk?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Why not just learn how to call? It's not that hard...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

cause I'm lazy and cheap. I already have the speaker, amp, and mp3 player. :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's just a lot of crap to have to haul with you. A diaphragm is way easier to carry and use.

Why would electronic calls be illegal? I could see the benefits of it if you had it set up 50-100 yds. away from you...


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I saw a guy last weekend carrying a Fox Pro E-caller around his neck, so I scanned the proc and didn't see anything saying you can't use it.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I think half the fun of elk hunting is calling them in using your own call method. I'm with tuffluck, why not just learn to call? You can get a good call for 6-10 bucks. And I am sure you could find instruction on a youtube video or something.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I know there used to be something in the proclamation about using an electronic call for big game, but it doesn't look like it says anything about it anymore. I have to agree with everybody else, learn how to call. It's a lot more versatile and a lot more fun. You can do the same thing with a buddy, set him 60 yards up-wind to do the calling


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Electo would be cool too, everyone calls, most of the time you are pin pointer very fast and game over. The most effective calling has a caller and a shooter. Electro would elliminate another human but as mentioned a lot more baggage.


----------

